# Adobe Photoshop & LR CC deal



## JRPhotos (Jul 12, 2014)

What happens after the initial subscription is up and it's time to renew? Does this price go up or stay at $10 a month?


----------



## twagn (Jul 12, 2014)

The subscription will most likely go up. It's well worth $10 per month to me personally for both Ps and Lr. How much it will be worth to me twelve months afterwards remains to be seen. I have Lightroom 4 to fall back on.


----------



## sparda79 (Jul 12, 2014)

I read someone saying that their 1st year subscription have expired and the renewal is still the same.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 12, 2014)

The price will be whatever price the deal sells for at the time your subscription expires. That means it might stay the same, or it might go up.


Its entirely possible that a new or different package will be offered, and the current one would go away.


For now, the price is staying the same.


----------



## BinAbul (Jul 12, 2014)

10$ will be forever


----------



## Logan (Jul 13, 2014)

it stays 10$ a month, or whatever your local equivalent is. 11.40 or something for me.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 13, 2014)

Currently Adobe are holding their pricing firm, my subscription was just renewed same price, I expect this might last for another year, but it's inevitable the subscription pricing will increase, Market Dynamics will ensure this.

But @ 10-15 bucks a month ??, I can't see how anyone can go wrong, seems exceptionally fair pricing to me, and that's from someone that 18 months ago stated I'de be dragged kicking & screaming into paying Adobe's subscription model pricing, then Adobe offered the $10/month deal, things change, love it.


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Jul 13, 2014)

I have PS 5, which is all I need or expect to need for some time to come. LR has been on a two year upgrade cycle, give or take, for about $80. So this "good deal" will be a $120 price increase, if they force me to buy it, instead of just upgrading Lightroom. 

I seem to remember this originally being $20 a month. In any case, I wish they'd make this thing optional.


----------



## Logan (Jul 14, 2014)

Stephen Melvin said:


> I have PS 5, which is all I need or expect to need for some time to come. LR has been on a two year upgrade cycle, give or take, for about $80. So this "good deal" will be a $120 price increase, if they force me to buy it, instead of just upgrading Lightroom.
> 
> I seem to remember this originally being $20 a month. In any case, I wish they'd make this thing optional.



it is optional. dont buy it. sell your camera, use your cellphone to take pictures. if 10$ a month is too rich for your blood you have taken up the wrong hobby.


----------



## twagn (Jul 15, 2014)

Stephen Melvin said:


> I have PS 5, which is all I need or expect to need for some time to come. LR has been on a two year upgrade cycle, give or take, for about $80. So this "good deal" will be a $120 price increase, if they force me to buy it, instead of just upgrading Lightroom.
> 
> I seem to remember this originally being $20 a month. In any case, I wish they'd make this thing optional.



Looks like you have everything you need.... at least I think so. The price of CS was completely out of the question for me in the past but now CC allows me to sample Adobe's best at $10 per month or $120 annually....it's an easy decision. My photo/video editing software needs twelve months from now could be very different.


----------

